# Tina - my BE Myo - kidded Twins today!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - as funny as it is - I am sure glad that everything went well.

I am now on 4 - 10's at work and have Friday's off. I was so excited, it is the first really nice week / weekend and the pens are drying out - had all kinds of ideas for today.

Well, I am out working on the fence - and Rosie is staring down the hill inside the pen talking - I am like what is she doing - I have the gates open - they are supposed to be out grazing and eating the green grass.

So I walk over there to see what she is up to - well TINA, my other myo is at the bottom of the hill in labor - AGGGGGG they aren't supposed to be due for like another week.

So I come inside - put it on my facebook - grab towels - go back out - and she has twins on the ground..... WOW!

So here they are!

Here they are at about 5 minutes old!! They are 1/2 myo 1/2 nigerian. Both Blue eyed!!!

Doeling -










Buckling -


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They are super cute! I love them!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Allison, they are gorgeous and so cute!!!!   Is the mom a ff?

your goats are just beautiful!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohh no - she had kidded many times.... she is actually the dam to the sire of my Registered Myos that were born in March (triplet doelings out of Dehlia).

And now my other myo just kidded out on me ...... WOW - those girls go QUICK!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats!!! :stars:



kelebek said:


> And now my other myo just kidded out on me ...... WOW - those girls go QUICK!


another one? boys or girls?! BE? pics?

:ROFL:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on all those new babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Three very handsome goats!

Grats on the easy birth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so cute!! And flashy too!! Congrats!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Adorable Congrats!!! Yep.... they tend to have those babies in a blink of an eye don't they??? LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

REALLY makes my nigis look like drama queens!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are very cute. Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such healthy and FLASHY babies!!! Glad all went well :clap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

too cute!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Too cute! They remind me of tiny Holsteins!! LOL! I guess that's what happens when you grow up in Holstein cow country (Wisconsin) and then see black and white babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - the little white and black doeling is sold - Thank you OhCee (Natalie)


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Woohoo  Super excited!


----------

